# Shallow water spearfishing



## mdfoster (Sep 1, 2006)

After reading Firespyder7's threads on spearfishing around the Wrightsville jetty I was wondering if there are any other areas which are convenient for spearfishing that you could access by jumping in or by kayak. It looks like the water at Wrightsville can be pretty clear, and I know that people go around the jettys at Hatteras. I was hoping to find somewhere around Oak Island, as I will be down there alot this spring and summer. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

Where are the threads?
I want to try Morehead jetties a few times this summer. It sounds like it can get world class at times.
I would like to find some other areas and peeps to hunt with myself.
Cant help with Oak island tho..

The jetties on Hatty have gotten so shallow they are not hardly worth going out on.


----------



## mdfoster (Sep 1, 2006)

Here is one and I have seen another in the past:

Wrightsville

I have went a few times, but no luck. The conditions were pretty bad.


----------



## Loop Wing (Aug 23, 2006)

Hey man I am just getting into free diving and spearfishing myself. I joined a club here in VA beach, but a good board to tryout is www.spearboard.com alot of good guys on there with alot of info.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Its tough diving inshore around oak island because of the river water. Try some where a little farther south. If you know of any wrecks with in swimming distance from the beach that would be where I would start first...and jetties of course.

Spring can be real good because the water gets cleaner in the spring.


----------



## mdfoster (Sep 1, 2006)

I looked a google earth and there appears to be a jetty at the NC SC border. I don't know anything about it but it may be promising. It would probably be as close to drive to Wrightsville or stop when I am on my way to Oak Island.


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

http://http://www.tidalfish.com/forums/spear-fishing-diving/

Here is one for ya Loop. Its just VA beach peeps. Its slow in the off season tho.


----------

